# Today on RO - Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Apr 23, 2009)

[align=center]






*Thursday, 23rd April 2009*
















* Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the * *Calendar!* 












*prince_and_thumper* sadly had to say goodbye to  Milkshake.  RIP little girl...
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:





*PepnFluff *is wondering why she gets an  error message from PayPal  on the forum. Does anyone else see this?
:dunno






Please keep *shinji2004's* bunny  in your thoughts,  as they suspect he may have Myxomatosis
ray:






Send good luck vibes to *Slavetoabunny* who is  being interviewed on the radio today!  You can even listen online!










*pla725* is thinking of partnering her rescue with Petco or Petsmart and  would like some information.  Do you have any advice?










*fancybutterfly* is wondering  if this is normal during a molt? 









*stargazerlily* reports that  Stratus has recovered from her spay  very quickly indeed!











*jcottonl02* is attempting to bond  Pippin and Benji  and has some questions! Can you help?













*Mrs. PBJ* is worried that  Storm is acting cage aggressive?  Do you have any advice to offer?









*ontheridge* is wondering what breed new bunny  Apple Jack is? 










*Mrs. PBJ* is doing a speech on  hurricane emergency kits today!  Wish her luck!
:clover:





*kherrmann3*  had a rough day  and could use some support
:hug:






*JadeIcing* and her husband are getting ready for a  big family party  and are showing off outfits! Go and see what she plans to wear!








*



*


*Who is this adorable fluffy bundle?!*


*



*




*Have a great day guys! Sorry it was late, I've had a crazy day! anic:*


*



*
[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Apr 23, 2009)

i dont know who the fluffy bunddle is, but i sure want to hug him/her!


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2009)

Great job!!!!!! 
I don't know who that gorgeous ball of fluff is but omg!!


----------



## Bethi7 (Apr 23, 2009)

Today was my AIM (Acadimic Invatational Meet). There is math, and spelling. I WON 1ST PLACE IN MATH!!!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 23, 2009)

Is that Paul2641's Suki? 

Emily


----------



## myheart (Apr 23, 2009)

I know who the mystery bun is because I just read their blog....

That penguinsrxcore's Pepper!!! Take a look at all of Pepper's great pics on her blog!!! Talk about cuteness overload!!! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning me today


----------



## irishlops (Apr 24, 2009)

*Bethi7 wrote: *


> Today was my AIM (Acadimic Invatational Meet). There is math, and spelling. I WON 1ST PLACE IN MATH!!!!!


congratsulations!!!!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations! 

And yes that is Pepper- HOW ADORABLE?!!!! :faint:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 24, 2009)

new it was Pepper--seen all the pictures. Good to know we aren't the only one's whose rabbits are goofy. Have a picture on my cell phone when you open it of Nicky when she was 10 weeks old--she's sound asleep, on her back, with all 4 legs in the air and her mouth open. It is hilarious.


----------

